# anubias nana by tetra?



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

hey yall so im looking for something to plant in my water feature area of my vivarium. i was at petsmart and ran across their live plants by tetra. one of the plants was anubias nana. it gave no other specie discription of it. do yall think that plant would be worth my while to purchase to try and grow. i know some anubias nanas are semi aquatic.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

A. nana would be an excellent choice to grow in the water section. I've got some planted in the substrate in my vivs and they do ok there too.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

It will easily grow submerged or emergent. I have it growing in my viv on a peice of mopany that stays very wet. It is relatively slow growing. The importand thing if grown out of water is that the roots remain wet.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

It will do perfectly fine as long as you do not allow it to dry out. Almost all plants that are sold as aquatic are more marginal than anything (they normally root under water, or in very most conditions, but then grow out of the surface).

Depending what you are into, there are several types of anubias, most can easily be found if you you do a quick google search of aquatic plant sellers. Java fern is another great choice as well and is a slow grower as well.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Echinodorus 'Barthii' is another one that works good in wet conditions and I don't beleive it gets that big either...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I originally had my A. nana planted in aquarium attached to some driftwood. When I first transplanted it into a viv I noticed a few of the leaves got a little burnt from the lights. They weren't close to the lights or anything I just think it was an adjustment period after being submerged. Now it puts out normal leaves and looks wonderful in the viv. I've also found that the "elk horn" Java fern grows really well as a terrestrial. The leaves are unique and different.


----------



## dirtbomb (Nov 29, 2011)

cool. thanks guys yea i like how the nana attaches itself to driftwood. what do yall think about dwarf hairgrass? im using flora max as a substrate for the small water area and theres is about 2 inches of standing water there


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Just to give you a rough idea of how some Anubias species grow in the wild. There is a large species which is growing in the sand/gravel/soil in the stream and a smaller species growing on the rocks. Of course they are not confined to growing this way, just pretty typical.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Manuran said:


> Just to give you a rough idea of how some Anubias species grow in the wild. There is a large species which is growing in the sand/gravel/soil in the stream and a smaller species growing on the rocks. Of course they are not confined to growing this way, just pretty typical.


I've used so many plants in fish tanks, and now vivs, and I very rarely know where they come from or how they naturally grow. That's a really cool pic and interesting info, thanks for sharing.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Theres an article in tropical fish magazine that shows a variety of common aquatic plants and where they naturally grow. You might find that interesting as well.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I've also found that the "elk horn" Java fern grows really well as a terrestrial. The leaves are unique and different.


Do the leaves maintain their height? I know a lot of "aquarium" plants' leaves are pretty slack above water


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I have that exact anubis from petco. I dont like their plants bc they use rockwool to root in. It makes for harder placement when you take it out of the plastic netpot.
If you can get it out without too much damage to the roots, it takes really well to not being submerged. I ended up splitting it and its growing wonderfully on the embankment of a water feature (moist) and along a puddle (much drier). Both have flowered and the leaves grow a bit smaller the it would underwater. 
Not leggy at all. At first some leaves yellowd and died off but have since been replaced with smaller leaves.


----------

